# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Taille de police sur PDF

## oradotnet

Bonjour,
j'utilise visual studio 2005 (C#) pour gnrer les tats crystal et mon problme c'est que la taille de police utilise dans les tats sont rduite quand je l'exporte en PDF.
Merci de vos aides.

----------


## oradotnet

Bonjour,
on fait, j'ai trouv dans les correctifs de crystal report version 10 une rponse  ma question par contre je ne sais pas le nom de la cl de registre qu'ils ont ajoutes. est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui la connais.
Merci.



```

```

----------


## DBS

Le nom de la cl est ForceLargerFonts dans le dossier Export/PDF/.


Je n'arrive pas a faire marcher cette cl pour la version XI de crystal, ni la 8.5.

Avez-vous une solution ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## GuyQ47

Solution pour une installation individuelle de Crystal Report 13 sous Windows 10 
(pas pour la suite complte)

Aprs avoir un peu galr pour trouv la solution au mme problme avec une application mtier qui utilise Crystal Reports pour les impression et la gnration des version PDF des documents,
Je souhaitais en faire profiter ceux qui seront aussi confront au problme !

Voici la bonne cl  insrer dans la base de registre Windows 10 :

Cl pour Windows 10 en 32 bits : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\SAP BusinessObjects\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0\Crystal Reports\Export\PDF
Cl pour Windows 10 en 64 bits : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\SAP BusinessObjects\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0\Crystal Reports\Export\PDF
Dans cette cl, ajouter la valeur DWORD 32bits : *ForceLargerFonts* avec *1* comme valeur

Un redmarrage Windows a t ncessaire pour la prise en charge du paramtre
Ma manipulation  eu lieu sur une machine en Windows 10 - 64 bits

 ::D:  Guy

----------

